# Got some CG one spray cleaner coming



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

What sort of MFs to use with it?, only going to be using it on lightly soiled cars, will use my plush uber towels if needed but must vids show folks using regular yellow microfibres.

What's the experience here say?,

ThNanks


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

in theory, the plusher/longer the pile the better. however, i have never had any issues using short pile. if you have plush then i would use them, better to be safe.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Got it, used it, seems good, no good on mental tree sap but what short of tar remover is!!!. Car looks shiny and clean (no eco wash is going to rinse out grills and trims though  )

Good for keeping it clean to extend washes though, but I used half a bottle on a Mini!!!, must be using it wrong.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> (no eco wash is going to rinse out grills and trims though  ).


I'm looking at getting a cheap handheld steam cleaner for my grills and other nooks and crannies as that was what I noticed most when using the waterless wash.


----------

